# Georgia Waterfowler?



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 8, 2010)

What happened to the site?


----------



## GH22 (Sep 8, 2010)

I noticed it was down yesterday morning, but figured it'd be back up soon.  Not back yet.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 8, 2010)

works for me


----------



## erniesp (Sep 8, 2010)

Not for me.


----------



## leeledger (Sep 8, 2010)

The old bulletin board site says -

"7 people online in the last 30 minutes - 0 members, 0 anon and 7 guests. (Most ever was 30 at 06:34:31 Mon Nov 16 2009)"

I guess there are a couple of us trying to find it.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 8, 2010)

leeledger said:


> I guess there are a couple of us trying to find it.



Why waist your time


----------



## craig88 (Sep 8, 2010)

GWF is back up and running.


----------



## quackertackr (Sep 8, 2010)

Because there are fewer morons over there than there is here.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 8, 2010)

quackertackr said:


> Because there are fewer morons over there than there is here.



The difference between over there and here, is that GWF has a lot of morons that think they know what they are doing and over here there are a lot of morons that know they dont know what they are doing. Not much difference if you ask me....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Alright fellers, quit bashin` other sites.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of us stay on both sites. You just have to have a little thicker skin over there as the mods will let ya ruff house a bit more. I've always said waterfowl hunting is a full contact sport.


----------



## Bull_Sprig (Sep 8, 2010)

chase870 said:


> Some of us stay on both sites. You just have to have a little thicker skin over there as the mods will let ya ruff house a bit more. I've always said waterfowl hunting is a full contact sport.




GWF is great.  I love it.

They are so friendly and knowledgeable. It is the greatest website EVER for duck hunters.  I would suggest that everyone go over there and join IMMEDIATELY.

Please be sure to check out their sponsors.  

And take a kid duck hunting because they are the future.


----------



## leeledger (Sep 8, 2010)

GWF gave us "Crabbybill" and "teal tags".

That reminds me. I didn't get mine this year.


----------



## Bull_Sprig (Sep 8, 2010)

leeledger said:


> GWF gave us "Crabbybill" and "teal tags".
> 
> That reminds me. I didn't get mine this year.





Long live Crabby!!!!!!!!



A true legend!!!!  A National Treasure!!!!!


----------



## Scott R (Sep 8, 2010)

I go to both sites but other than the "trail cam" section over here I enjoy GWF more.  Guys are more up front there.  I'd rather someone be able to say what they mean without being shutdown for it.  I think most of us are adults here and can handle a little controversy from time to time.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 8, 2010)

It's not good to bash other sites, even if they do BASH this one ALOT!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 8, 2010)

One thing I will say in comparison to the two sites, this site seems a little more "beginner" friendly. Over there if you're not very careful about how you ask questions, you'll get bashed pretty bad, and can sometimes be a little discouraging to beginners, but other than that I think GWF is a great site!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 8, 2010)

Emusmacker  no you  did'nt !!!  Lol


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree GWF is a great site. Even though I was kicked out for trying to start a duck club. I had a few guys attach me and I defended myself and got kicked out for it. But, I have to agree that their are a ton of people over their that THINK they know, and they have no problem telling you how to kill a wood duck, because after all that's all we have in Georgia. Unless we get a lost big Duck.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 8, 2010)

The folks over there can kill ducks..no question. But you are gonna have to earn any information you get. Nothing wrong with that. Everyone should be able to enjoy both sites but don't expect them to both work under the same formats.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 9, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> I agree GWF is a great site. Even though I was kicked out for trying to start a duck club. I had a few guys attach me and I defended myself and got kicked out for it. But, I have to agree that their are a ton of people over their that THINK they know, and they have no problem telling you how to kill a wood duck, because after all that's all we have in Georgia. Unless we get a lost big Duck.


Keep thinking that.  One less I have to deal with ....


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 9, 2010)

Very well said dustin.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

I will say that they are constructing one heck of a youth program over there.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2010)

If you can't stand the heat in the kitchen, move back out to the porch!

Percy, get me outta here boy before I get banded!


----------



## browning84 (Sep 9, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Not much difference if you ask me....



Then shut your mouth and stop crying


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 9, 2010)

browning84 said:


> Then shut your mouth and stop crying



Nice cut and paste there bud.....


----------



## browning84 (Sep 9, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Nice cut and paste there bud.....



No problem chief


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 9, 2010)

I think GSU's signature says it all..............


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 9, 2010)

Some people can stand the heat, others can't. Those that can't are the ones that may ban others for turning the heat back up. So I guess that statement could go both ways, huh mud. Or you could just do like I do, if you bash me, I'm bashing back. Then the question is can you take my bashing?  Or ban me?


----------



## Godwin14 (Sep 9, 2010)

I tried to join this site but they never sent me a email with the info. you have to have to login for the first time.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 9, 2010)

Golden BB what do you want me to keep thinking. That they think they know or their are only wood ducks in Georgia?
I understand that their maybe big ducks in Georgia, but it is a waste of my time to go out and sit and wait. I like to call at them, and here in Georgia you just have to be in the right spot. Not saying that if you only hunt in Georgia you really have no clue about ducks, but it is a different world out west. And by the way everyone that has a negative comment about what someone else says. Grow up it is the internet. I just think it is so funny how everyone on forums are 10 ft tall and bullet proof. Lets all be adults and honor the other persons opinion. As for Ga waterfowler, I just don't understand how a person gets kicked off for speaking his mind and the other guy who is encouraging it stays put. Just my take.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 9, 2010)

Godwin14 said:


> I tried to join this site but they never sent me a email with the info. you have to have to login for the first time.



check your spam box,sometimes when mass emails are sent out it is recieved as spam.I have found a few website emails in my spam box.


LOL..only wood ducks in ga..It's said half or a little better of ga's duck population at the peak are woodies,and I will say 99% of the swamps only have woodies{atleast around here},but other puddlers,and divers come thru Ga..I've been duck hunting off and on for several years.But this is my 2nd season doing this serious...Get chewed at by guys on here for mentioning anything about a duck unless it is a woody..They don't seem to care if you speak of them..

I know these spots are hard earned..I don't mind working for mine..I don't want to be a leech,or have someone hold my hand..Only have gotten help from 2 or 3 guys here..And I will remember that..because I got some bad news..LOL..I'm after ducks..and I will find them..and to the guys who have tried to discourage me.... I will prolly wind up in your hole..without your help...so don't try to be friends then.. I'll remember who was there for me,and who tried to discourage me every step.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Some people can stand the heat, others can't. Those that can't are the ones that may ban others for turning the heat back up. So I guess that statement could go both ways, huh mud. Or you could just do like I do, if you bash me, I'm bashing back. Then the question is can you take my bashing?  Or ban me?



What you talking to me about Willis. I don't know you.  Can I take your bashing?  Really?  Can I loan you a screwdriver, it seems you have a screw loose.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> What you talking to me about Willis. I don't know you.  Can I take your bashing?  Really?  Can I loan you a screwdriver, it seems you have a screw loose.





No worries MD, he's just another dillusional leg humper fan . . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I will say that they are constructing one heck of a youth program over there.


 
Nuff said!

And if you don't like the site, don't log in.  It's pretty simple and goes for any web page out there.

The only moron over there is the one who let the renewal email get caught up in his email spam filter.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Golden BB what do you want me to keep thinking. That they think they know or their are only wood ducks in Georgia?
> I understand that their maybe big ducks in Georgia, but it is a waste of my time to go out and sit and wait. I like to call at them, and here in Georgia you just have to be in the right spot. Not saying that if you only hunt in Georgia you really have no clue about ducks, but it is a different world out west. And by the way everyone that has a negative comment about what someone else says. Grow up it is the internet. I just think it is so funny how everyone on forums are 10 ft tall and bullet proof. Lets all be adults and honor the other persons opinion. As for Ga waterfowler, I just don't understand how a person gets kicked off for speaking his mind and the other guy who is encouraging it stays put. Just my take.


 
Let me just throw in my $0.02 here.

I grew up in NELA and killed a LOT of ducks/geese there.  I would say that we limited out many more times than we were skunked.  We hunted flooded timber, flooded fields, grass fields, from pit blinds, from boats, and from wading.  I still make an annual trip back home to kill ducks and geese.

Now, let me say that I have seen more duck "hunters" and duck "callers" here in GA than I grew up with in LA.  Why?  Because it's harder to hunt ducks here, and these guys have to work harder at it and learn more about it.  I've become a better "hunter" of waterfowl here, because I've had to adopt those methods.  You actually have to scout for birds here.  And you may scout several days before you find them.

You also actually have to learn some different calling techniques.  Growing up, a simple quack, a feeding call, and maybe a few varations of each was all we needed to kill ducks.  Just a few decoys.  It just wasn't that hard, even on the public lands I hunted.

Some of the watefowlers at GWF have some arrogance to them, but it's because they've figured it out, and put the time, effort and work into it, and they're not going to give it away.  Many of them simply expect the next guy to put forth the same amount of effort that they do to get the same results.  There are no short cuts for the successful GA waterfowler.  As a LA waterfowler, I had to learn that, too.


----------



## Scott R (Sep 10, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Let me just throw in my $0.02 here.
> 
> I grew up in NELA and killed a LOT of ducks/geese there.  I would say that we limited out many more times than we were skunked.  We hunted flooded timber, flooded fields, grass fields, from pit blinds, from boats, and from wading.  I still make an annual trip back home to kill ducks and geese.
> 
> ...



VERY WELL PUT.   
 I grew up in AL. then moved to Louisiana for 3 years and then to Texas for 3 years before coming to GA.  Those 2 states ruined me.  I worked for birds in AL then got lazy over there....too easy.  Had to start working again over the last 10 seasons.  Back in the groove now.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 10, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Golden BB what do you want me to keep thinking. That they think they know or their are only wood ducks in Georgia?
> I understand that their maybe big ducks in Georgia, but it is a waste of my time to go out and sit and wait. I like to call at them, and here in Georgia you just have to be in the right spot. Not saying that if you only hunt in Georgia you really have no clue about ducks, but it is a different world out west. And by the way everyone that has a negative comment about what someone else says. Grow up it is the internet. I just think it is so funny how everyone on forums are 10 ft tall and bullet proof. Lets all be adults and honor the other persons opinion. As for Ga waterfowler, I just don't understand how a person gets kicked off for speaking his mind and the other guy who is encouraging it stays put. Just my take.



FYI, I haven't killed a woodduck in 2 years and yes 99% of my hunting is in Georgia. It's just when I read a ignorant statement I have to comment.  Real opinions can't be voiced on here so I will leave it at that.


----------



## brittonl (Sep 10, 2010)

GWF has allowed me to use a classified section and have moved a lot of un-needed gear this summer there. For what that is worth. I personally really do not put much count into the majority of the waterfowl forums other than for just pure extra entertainment. Really, how much "valueable information" do we all really learn from most waterfowl forums, but there are one or two. Just a thought, not married to any particular one, GON probably my most used and visited though. Just kinda seems like home base!


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 10, 2010)

Lots of good laughs had here that's for sure.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 10, 2010)

I really don't think anything I said was Ignorant. It is one mans opinion. I hunted in Georgia for many years. Sure you have to scout for birds, but the true test is to find them in places other than a beaver pond. Golden BB ducks in the ocean is not what i'm talking about. I bet if I gave you a 100 dollar bill for every puddle ducks you kill I will not loose a single cent. Again, it's just my opinion i don't consider coots, and ring necks ducks other than wood ducks. As for the comment you made about saying what you really think. Their is always a PM. If you feel brave enough then go down that dark tunnel, but understand you might not like what you find. It might be way to big for you to handle. Have fun shooting trashy ducks on the coast. If you ever want to shoot real ducks hit me up and I will show you duck country. Here in Georgia we only dream, and I have only lived in Georgia.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 10, 2010)

Species kill list in georgia for myself; woodrows, mallards, bluewing and greenwing teal, widgeon, pintail, gadwall, northern shoveler, bufflehead, lesser and greater scaup, redhead, common merg, american merg, canvasback,ringneck, and the great ruddy duck.  Again, all killed in georgia.  They are here in our state you just have to be willing to work for them.  And I'm not talking about the " work for them " that allot on this site consider.  Anybody can get on a lease and head west to kill ducks but few can consitantly kill birds on public georgia waters.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> I bet if I gave you a 100 dollar bill for every puddle ducks you kill I will not loose a single cent.



I know golden bb thru friends...have heard about him..and you wouldn't want to give him 100 dollars for every puddle duck he's killed..lol..not even 5 dollars for every one..hehehe


----------



## brittonl (Sep 10, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> Species kill list in georgia for myself; woodrows, mallards, bluewing and greenwing teal, widgeon, pintail, gadwall, northern shoveler, bufflehead, lesser and greater scaup, redhead, common merg, american merg, canvasback,ringneck, and the great ruddy duck.  Again, all killed in georgia.  They are here in our state you just have to be willing to work for them.  And I'm not talking about the " work for them " that allot on this site consider.  Anybody can get on a lease and head west to kill ducks but few can consitantly kill birds on public georgia waters.



He's got a point fellas ..... its partially why I mostly hunt out of state waters. 

Not exactly familar with any other man's gunning accomplishments other than my own. But, I would tread lightly on what you consider a trash duck. I play no part in labeling any of them that, but thats me!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> I really don't think anything I said was Ignorant. It is one mans opinion. I hunted in Georgia for many years. Sure you have to scout for birds, but the true test is to find them in places other than a beaver pond. Golden BB ducks in the ocean is not what i'm talking about. I bet if I gave you a 100 dollar bill for every puddle ducks you kill I will not loose a single cent. Again, it's just my opinion i don't consider coots, and ring necks ducks other than wood ducks. As for the comment you made about saying what you really think. Their is always a PM. If you feel brave enough then go down that dark tunnel, but understand you might not like what you find. It might be way to big for you to handle. Have fun shooting trashy ducks on the coast. If you ever want to shoot real ducks hit me up and I will show you duck country. Here in Georgia we only dream, and I have only lived in Georgia.



And the hits just keep on coming.  This post raises ignorance to a new level.  Dusty has been a duck killa for years and seriously I doubt you have enough money to back up your mouth.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 11, 2010)

Dusty if I talk him into a dollar for the ducks can we go in halves?? I need a boat!!

This is why I go to GWF. Everyone over here is an expert. I've  only been hunting ducks about 10yrs now and learn something new every year. I've hunted with some of what I would call great waterfowlers!! Yes, to truely experiance the ultimate duck hunting, head west. But, like dusty said the puddle ducks are here if your willing to work for them. I've killed the same species here as in Arkansas and Mississippi. We just don't have the numbers that the western states have. For that very reason, when you do find the X and have a successful hunt, you can start to think your a real duck hunter.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 11, 2010)

Listen, gentleman i'm not saying that is impossible to kill ducks in Georgia.  I'm just saying that their are people who have places to go in Georgia. If you feed ducks and have a good place you will kill a few ducks. The ducks that BB named can be killed in Georgia, but my question is how many of those ducks did you kill. In my opinion less than 10 of a single species is not a significant amount. Guess all i'm saying is that in Georgia you have to be where they want to be. Their is a Luck factor in hunting in Georgia. Their are a ton of people out west that would disagree with the statement "that it is easy out west". Anyonw who goes out there would say the same thing, it is not easy. You have a ton of more factors than you do in Georgia. If the ducks are in your hole then you will kill them, Out west you can talk them in to giving up.


----------



## rholton (Sep 13, 2010)

I will take you up the $100/duck just based on the puddle ducks I killed in GA last year. When can we meet to settle up? Keep in mind, I don't mind people thinking there are no ducks other than woodies in GA. Nothing like scouting a spot for a week or so only to get there and find someone sitting in your hole or having someone setup 60 yards outside your decoy spread.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Muddy, I was juust asking a question man, never said you couldn't handle any bashing, but you were the one that made the statement about not standing the heat and gettin out of the kitchen.   All I was saying is whether it be on this forum or any forum, if a mod or an admin dishes out smart aleck remarks to "those that lack admin powers and then those that lack those powers dish it back" then they should be able to take it, instead of just hitting the Band button.   


And be very carteful about pm's some sites will actually ban you for that.  

And Boudreaux, what you said was right on, if you don't like a particular site then don't log on.  Funny how some fowlers just can't get that.

I kinda get tired of hearing how there are so many mororns over here compared to other sites, I wonder how many of those that bash this site have profiles here and log on and actually post comments, just an observation.  Kinda like you said Boudreaux, if you don't like a site then stay off.  Pretty simple really. Cuz I ain't heard any of the"experts" giving out any useful information partaining to waterfowl hunting on here.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, hooked on crack, what are you now a "Love those Cocks" type of guy now?  Speaking of leg humpers.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 13, 2010)

i'll take that $100 bet on puddle ducks in Ga, I kill plenty.

As far as the forums I have friends on both, you can't judge a whole forum based on a person or 2, that ain't fair to the rest.
I however, don't like people who lie, manipulate, misrepresent or feel like they have to beat on their chest and make themselves look "internet awesome."- That's why I'm not on there anymore and why I seldom post here anymore.


----------



## Robk (Sep 13, 2010)

that and you're fishing more right now Paul...  come clean.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry to start all this stuff. You guys don't have to worry about me killing ducks in georgia. I will stay in Arkansas. You guys have fun and good luck in Georgia. At the end of the season we will see who kills more ducks. Have fun


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 14, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Sorry to start all this stuff. You guys don't have to worry about me killing ducks in georgia. I will stay in Arkansas. You guys have fun and good luck in Georgia. At the end of the season we will see who kills more ducks. Have fun


 
So hunting is all about competition for you.  Gotta kill more or bigger than the next hunter so that you feel you've accomplished something?

I hunt for my enjoyment and pleasure, not to meet yours or anyone else standards nor to compete with what you've killed.

A good example was this past weekend.  Had a good time with 2 adults and a young kid teal hunting.  We saw lots of teal, but we were in the wrong spot and didn't get a shot off.  Also saw lots of woodies.

We had about a dozen mallards fly over, and I was able to turn them seveal times to get them to land within gun range.  It was awesome watching the cup and drop, then gain altitude again, only to be called back until they finally committed.  It was an awesome sight watching those birds work.

We DIDN'T FIRE A SHOT but still had a great morning and a great experience.  We got to work the dogs and teach a young man a little more about hunting and the outdoors.  

I'll stack that successful morning up against your drive to Arkansas to limit out any time.

You can define success by the competition of how many birds you put in the freezer if that's all that's important to you.  I'll continue with my own definition of success.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Listen, gentleman i'm not saying that is impossible to kill ducks in Georgia.  I'm just saying that their are people who have places to go in Georgia. If you feed ducks and have a good place you will kill a few ducks.



You keep this up and you are going to need the fire department to get you out of the tree.  I've killed EVERY species named by Dusty at one time or another in Georgia on public lands and/or private without any feeding involved.



duckcutter788 said:


> Sorry to start all this stuff. You guys don't have to worry about me killing ducks in georgia. I will stay in Arkansas. You guys have fun and good luck in Georgia. At the end of the season we will see who kills more ducks. Have fun



Oh my, now you are the only man who travels to kill.  Killas kill everywhere, not just in Georgia.  Some killas know how to hunt, some folks go to Arkansas, because they can't hunt.   BTW, Arkansas used to be awesome, but these days Arkansas is over rated.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Muddy, I was juust asking a question man, never said you couldn't handle any bashing, but you were the one that made the statement about not standing the heat and gettin out of the kitchen.   All I was saying is whether it be on this forum or any forum, if a mod or an admin dishes out smart aleck remarks to "those that lack admin powers and then those that lack those powers dish it back" then they should be able to take it, instead of just hitting the Band button.



Did I use your name Willis?  Didn't think so.  What is the Band button?  Is that what them fellas use to band ducks?

When you come on another man's land (or web site), you are subject to being invited to leave at anytime.  No explanation is required.

Now, since I am admin emeritus on that site, I know why you were invited off, but I am too much of a gentlemen to tell secrets out of school.

Just accept it and move on.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2010)

Percy, hit the gas, there is nothing left in this thread.


----------



## Keith Stone (Sep 14, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Listen, gentleman i'm not saying that is impossible to kill ducks in Georgia.  I'm just saying that their are people who have places to go in Georgia. If you feed ducks and have a good place you will kill a few ducks. The ducks that BB named can be killed in Georgia, but my question is how many of those ducks did you kill. In my opinion less than 10 of a single species is not a significant amount. Guess all i'm saying is that in Georgia you have to be where they want to be. Their is a Luck factor in hunting in Georgia. Their are a ton of people out west that would disagree with the statement "that it is easy out west". Anyonw who goes out there would say the same thing, it is not easy. You have a ton of more factors than you do in Georgia. If the ducks are in your hole then you will kill them, Out west you can talk them in to giving up.



Have you talked to one of the outdoor channels about hosting a show?  You're way cooler than the Flyway Highway guys.  You sound mo betta that the Duck Commander himself and I think he's awesome.  If I send you the duck call I got for joining DU will you autograph it for me?  

I would really like to know how to "talk them into giving up."  That would be great for when I head to Lake Juliette later this year(I got a tip for a guy on here about a canvasback hole).  You look like one of the guys on the Skeeter Branch website.  How is that place?  I heard it is great and you can even shoot them with lead!  PM me before you head that way again.  Peace!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 14, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Some killas know how to hunt, some folks go to Arkansas, because they can't hunt.



It sounds like your saying Arkansas is a place for begginners to hunt and the only people that go there dont know how to hunt. I would have to disagree


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2010)

Muddy, I know why I was "invited" off. If you want to tell it go ahead, don't matter to me on way or the other, but just be sure you get ALL the facts right and not just one man's opinion bud.  

You know what the BAND button is over there, good thing you're and admin or you'd find out pretty quickly.  Oh yea tell Hap I said hey, he seems to know what goes on over here on the topwater site.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Boudreaux, we did have a good time hunting teal this past weekend. My son also enjoyed the ride to the huddle house with you and Dewey. I measure success by the experience not the amount of ducks you kill. It's really sad that to be considered a "duck hunter" you have to reach a certain kill number or have a long resume' of kills and a "duck kill list". To me it's hunting with friends and even meeting new folks and especially watching my 8 yr old learn the ropes of wterfowling. To me that's priceless. 

Also it's sad that showing a youngster how to become a fowler is portrayed as a bad thing, I once read a statement on another site that said there's too much competetion out there already. That really is sad. Without that "competetion" there will be no future for waterfowlers. Personally I'm glad to see an increase in duck hunting, more duck hunters usually mean more money put into organaizations like Ducks Unlimited and Delta Waterfowl. 

And one more thing, I have no problem helping a "newbie" learn the trade of watrefowling. I don't look at thet person as my competetion for the ducks, but as another conservationists and preserver of the one thing we love:  WATERFOWL.

Too bad alot of "waterfowlers" don't want to help out. It's a real shame to be honest with you.


----------



## browning84 (Sep 14, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> You know what the BAND button is over there, good thing you're and admin or you'd find out pretty quickly.



You missed his joke so I will help you so I don’t have to see it go further. You were banned not band. Two different words!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a pretty good post Emu. 

I truly hope that you have a great season!!



emusmacker said:


> Hey Boudreaux, we did have a good time hunting teal this past weekend. My son also enjoyed the ride to the huddle house with you and Dewey. I measure success by the experience not the amount of ducks you kill. It's really sad that to be considered a "duck hunter" you have to reach a certain kill number or have a long resume' of kills and a "duck kill list". To me it's hunting with friends and even meeting new folks and especially watching my 8 yr old learn the ropes of wterfowling. To me that's priceless.
> 
> Also it's sad that showing a youngster how to become a fowler is portrayed as a bad thing, I once read a statement on another site that said there's too much competetion out there already. That really is sad. Without that "competetion" there will be no future for waterfowlers. Personally I'm glad to see an increase in duck hunting, more duck hunters usually mean more money put into organaizations like Ducks Unlimited and Delta Waterfowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitro (Sep 14, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Sorry to start all this stuff. You guys don't have to worry about me killing ducks in georgia. I will stay in Arkansas. You guys have fun and good luck in Georgia. At the end of the season we will see who kills more ducks. Have fun



Do you really want to play the numbers game????

What's the wager? Do the birds I will kill in No Dak count???


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 14, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Listen, gentleman i'm not saying that is impossible to kill ducks in Georgia.  I'm just saying that their are people who have places to go in Georgia. If you feed ducks and have a good place you will kill a few ducks. The ducks that BB named can be killed in Georgia, but my question is how many of those ducks did you kill. In my opinion less than 10 of a single species is not a significant amount. Guess all i'm saying is that in Georgia you have to be where they want to be. Their is a Luck factor in hunting in Georgia. Their are a ton of people out west that would disagree with the statement "that it is easy out west". Anyonw who goes out there would say the same thing, it is not easy. You have a ton of more factors than you do in Georgia. If the ducks are in your hole then you will kill them, Out west you can talk them in to giving up.




All of the land I hunt is public. And what part of "Species kill list in georgia for myself" key word here being MYSELF did you not understand.  And how do you think we ( majority at THE GeorgiaWaterfowler ) find where they want to be.  Give you a hint....... it's not sitting at a computer on a duck forum.  And yes, killing birds is much easier out west.  If YOU have a hard time killing birds out west, well i'm sure you get my point.  And yes, I have traveled and hunted the West and choose to stay in Georgia and hunt much harder
for my birds.  Oh yea, it was public land out there as well.  Not a club where I am limited to a few blinds.  And as far as $100, I would LOVE to take you up on that offer.  I love playing the numbers game !!!!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 14, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Let me just throw in my $0.02 here.
> 
> I grew up in NELA and killed a LOT of ducks/geese there.  I would say that we limited out many more times than we were skunked.  We hunted flooded timber, flooded fields, grass fields, from pit blinds, from boats, and from wading.  I still make an annual trip back home to kill ducks and geese.
> 
> ...






  YOU KNOW  I DON'T AGREE WITH MUCH, BUT YOU TOLD THE TRUTH BROTHER....


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 14, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Boudreaux, we did have a good time hunting teal this past weekend. My son also enjoyed the ride to the huddle house with you and Dewey. I measure success by the experience not the amount of ducks you kill. It's really sad that to be considered a "duck hunter" you have to reach a certain kill number or have a long resume' of kills and a "duck kill list". To me it's hunting with friends and even meeting new folks and especially watching my 8 yr old learn the ropes of wterfowling. To me that's priceless.
> 
> Also it's sad that showing a youngster how to become a fowler is portrayed as a bad thing, I once read a statement on another site that said there's too much competetion out there already. That really is sad. Without that "competetion" there will be no future for waterfowlers. Personally I'm glad to see an increase in duck hunting, more duck hunters usually mean more money put into organaizations like Ducks Unlimited and Delta Waterfowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## chase870 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Do you really want to play the numbers game????
> 
> What's the wager? Do the birds I will kill in No Dak count???



Can I play, Oh please, Oh please. You know I roll with a chest freezer for a reason


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2010)

chase870 said:


> Can I play, Oh please, Oh please. You know I roll with a chest freezer for a reason



He'd have to rob the bank to pay on your Canada trip.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2010)

Bird Slayer said:


> It sounds like your saying Arkansas is a place for begginners to hunt and the only people that go there dont know how to hunt. I would have to disagree



Please see the word "some" in my statement.  I have hunted with some real killa's in Arkansas.  I have also had some wanna be come back braggin' bout Arkansas when all they did was ride up to a blind and climb in.  I enjoy both types of hunting, but the real test and enjoyment is to do it yourself.  Arkansas duck population had been down in most places the last several years.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Do you really want to play the numbers game????
> 
> What's the wager? Do the birds I will kill in No Dak count???



Remember Andy ... squeeze the trigger real slow.


----------



## clent586 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have learned 10 years worth of knowledge reading this thread.........excuse me while I go take a deuce!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 15, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Also it's sad that showing a youngster how to become a fowler is portrayed as a bad thing, I once read a statement on another site that said there's too much competetion out there already. That really is sad. Without that "competetion" there will be no future for waterfowlers. Personally I'm glad to see an increase in duck hunting, more duck hunters usually mean more money put into organaizations like Ducks Unlimited and Delta Waterfowl.
> 
> And one more thing, I have no problem helping a "newbie" learn the trade of watrefowling. I don't look at thet person as my competetion for the ducks, but as another conservationists and preserver of the one thing we love:  WATERFOWL.
> 
> Too bad alot of "waterfowlers" don't want to help out. It's a real shame to be honest with you.



Well said , I hunt anywhere I want to  (and can afford) & as long as somebody wants to go especially a newbie it makes it that much better, not sure to many around here feel that way any more ...Its a contest


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not claiming to be the duck hunter of the East. Let me make my self clear, I have and can kill ducks in Georgia. All I was saying is that I just don't want to waste my time with them in Georgia. For all of you that have posted on this topic. Can you honestly say that if I paid for you to go to Arkansas to hunt for three days you would turn it down to stay in Georgia and hope to kill a Mallard. Also, can you honestly say that everyday you go out you see Mallards or big ducks. That would be a big fat NO. Also, how many guide services are their in Georgia. People don't come to Georgia to hunt ducks. Why, because their is no one in Georgia that can consistently kill good number of quality ducks. The only persons that are even knowledgeable enough to comment are Nitro and clent, but they to go out west and hunt them ducks. So I guess it is easy for them and that's why they do it. As far a Canada, It truly is a joke, and anyone that goes up and kills 100 plus a day by themselves. That shows they really only care about killing and numbers, because you can only bring 8 back with you. Trust me when I say this just because you kill that many ducks does not make you a duck hunter, in my opinion. If you can't blow a call you are not a duck hunter, in my opinion.  I'm not trying to start anything, but that is my opinion. "Opinion are just like butt holes everyone has one" . Please understand that I'm not saying that their are no real duck hunters in Georgia, but BB can you honestly say that the only reason you don't hunt out west is because you like hunting in Georgia because it is Harder? Come on, my 10th grade students come up with better excuses than that. Mud that comment you made about someone getting me out of a tree. If you feel like you can stand the heat come on. Trust me when we meet you will quickly change your mind. Not trying to scare you, but again if you want to walk down the dark tunnel go ahead, but aware you might find something you can't handle or would even want to try to handle. Mud and BB you have an open invitation to go out with me and hunt FOR FREE. Chase 870 went out with me last year, and he knows if I know anything about ducks. We didn't kill many, but I don't measure success in numbers.  I can guarantee that you will change your opinion of me within the first 3 or 4 seconds. By the way I hunt public and private land in Arkansas and i hunt more public land than private. Thanks for all the fun and comments. Last night me and a few friends laughed about the comments that were made. He said the same thing I did. So I know their is at least one on my side.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Clent, you learned as much here as on GWF, lol.   

I'd love to hunt Arkansas, but am also content to hunt Ga.  The ducks are fewer and harder to find, but when you do find em and finally work em into the spread, to me that makes it worth the effort.  Plus, not everyone can afford to take a trip to Arkie or other places.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, Nitro, thanks man and same here.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Browning, actually he missed the joke, I meant to say BAND button because that is who banned me. I sent a pm to an admin on gwf concerning a bogus warning and BAND didn't like what I said in the pm so he banned me. That why I say be careful what you say and even though they tell you to "take it to the PM's" you can still be banned. There are a few admins that truly live for that site, and expect all others to be their little pawns, and to shut your mouth and do as they tell you well, I don't like being told to shut up and if I get bashed, I'm bashing back.

You see if you don't have a huge duck kill number or travel out of state on freelance hunts and hang out with certain ones, then you just can't make it in duck hunting according to some over there. They want to judge a person by their posts on a computer, and most are great guys in person, but when they get on the computer and hide behind the keyboard, they become super duck hunter.  Just my opinion, double standards. The admins can cut you down but you have to just bow down and take it.   It's a shame it's like that, but oh well. Also would like to say that I admire an admin, they put SO MUCH TIME into running the site it's hard to even se em holding down a job.  Wonder how they pay bills?


----------



## browning84 (Sep 16, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Browning, actually he missed the joke



Alright

As far as GWF I've never had a problem over there and no one has told me what to do.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> The only persons that are even knowledgeable enough to comment are Nitro and clent, but they to go out west and hunt them ducks.



Nitro is a killa extraordinaire for sure.  However, you don't have a clue about who else is and who is not knowledgeable to comment.  You have absolutely no clue where all I've been to shot ducks or have many I have killed.  You scare me ... what a laugh.  I hunt with folks whom I enjoy hunting with, not braggarts.

My old daddy used to say, Son, if you start hearing Chinese spoken in the hole you are digging for yourself, you need to quit digging.  You must be looking at paper dragons and lanterns by now.


----------



## rifleroom (Sep 16, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Nitro is a killa extraordinaire for sure.  However, you don't have a clue about who else is and who is not knowledgeable to comment.  You have absolutely no clue where all I've been to shot ducks or have many I have killed.  You scare me ... what a laugh.  I hunt with folks whom I enjoy hunting with, not braggarts.
> 
> My old daddy used to say, Son, if you start hearing Chinese spoken in the hole you are digging for yourself, you need to quit digging.  You must be looking at paper dragons and lanterns by now.



Amen!


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Sep 16, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Mud that comment you made about someone getting me out of a tree. If you feel like you can stand the heat come on. Trust me when we meet you will quickly change your mind. Not trying to scare you, but again if you want to walk down the dark tunnel go ahead, but aware you might find something you can't handle or would even want to try to handle. Mud and BB you have an open invitation to go out with me and hunt FOR FREE.



I think you have been teaching 10th grade so long, you're starting to sound like a 16 yr old.   You're little paragraph is laughable at best.  And no I don't want to walk down a dark tunnel with you, I got better things to do, internet tough guy.

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, but I don't think anyone would hunt with you for free, after seeing some of your posts on this thread.  You'd have to pay me alot of money to show up and listen to your smack.


----------



## blackduck (Sep 16, 2010)

Don’t argue with an dummy.  He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 16, 2010)

It is so funny to see how many people like to comment on a thread like this. As for the one that said I'm an Internet tough guy. You have no clue how funny that is. I'm a christian man that simply has a desire to be a good father, a good teacher, and a good Duck hunter. I feel that I am all of those. Just to tell you a little about my self. I am a Special Education teacher and a baseball coach in Covington, Ga. I'm just a little guy at 6'8" 255. Again just introducing myself, because it seems we have gotten of to a rough start. I don't hunt in Georgia for ducks. The reason is I love Arkansas and that is simply because of the green timber. If you have never seen 200+ mallards fall into a hole you have never seen a thing of beauty. I thought about everything that has been said, and I have to come the the resolve that I would like to apologize for my childish behavior. I want to wish every hunter a safe and happy year. And my vehicle is always open and if you would like to accompany me out to Arkansas. Please do so, and trust me when I say the hunt is free all it will cost is gas. I'm officially done with this topic. Thanks and have a great season. Chad Gillespie


----------



## chase870 (Sep 16, 2010)

No problems with duckcutter788 I had the oppertunity to hunt with him, However, my fianc'e was put in the hospital and I left early so I caint rightly comment about the hunt and or killin as I wasnt there. I dont have a problem hunting anywhere anytime and can hunt with most people provided they behave and dont end up handcuffed to the push bar of the man's truck. Waterfowl hunting is a fullcontact sport some just play ruffer than others.


----------



## Bull_Sprig (Sep 16, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Nitro is a killa extraordinaire for sure.  However, you don't have a clue about who else is and who is not knowledgeable to comment.  You have absolutely no clue where all I've been to shot ducks or have many I have killed.  You scare me ... what a laugh.  I hunt with folks whom I enjoy hunting with, not braggarts.
> :



I sure would like to see yours and Nitro's kill pics sir.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2010)

Bull_Sprig said:


> I sure would like to see yours and Nitro's kill pics sir.



My wife takes so many danged pictures that when I leave the house, I leave the danged camera behind.  If I think of it, I will take some pictures of some of my mounts.

In just started that fancified mounting about 4 years ago.  Prior to that, I just ate what I killed.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> It is so funny to see how many people like to comment on a thread like this. As for the one that said I'm an Internet tough guy. You have no clue how funny that is. I'm a christian man that simply has a desire to be a good father, a good teacher, and a good Duck hunter. I feel that I am all of those. Just to tell you a little about my self. I am a Special Education teacher and a baseball coach in Covington, Ga. I'm just a little guy at 6'8" 255. Again just introducing myself, because it seems we have gotten of to a rough start. I don't hunt in Georgia for ducks. The reason is I love Arkansas and that is simply because of the green timber. If you have never seen 200+ mallards fall into a hole you have never seen a thing of beauty. I thought about everything that has been said, and I have to come the the resolve that I would like to apologize for my childish behavior. I want to wish every hunter a safe and happy year. And my vehicle is always open and if you would like to accompany me out to Arkansas. Please do so, and trust me when I say the hunt is free all it will cost is gas. I'm officially done with this topic. Thanks and have a great season. Chad Gillespie



Now this would have been a great first post by you in this thread!

I went to hear a speaker last night and she said if you are right and you respond in a wrong way, you are wrong.  I thought of my responses here when she said that.  Good day breaks and whistling wings to you!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm the biggest baddest duck killer on the internet!!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

Bull_Sprig said:


> Unlike others on this forum, I was actually being sincere and that is just plain rude.



No offense intended......... we (try) to pick at each other here (when allowed).

I'll post a photo or two for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's one with my protege Lucas. He is my nephew and can flat shoot some shells up!!!!!

He is a work in progress. Brings his own Dr.Pepper and a twenty dollar bill.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

One from 2000 with my best friend Mart, his son and my buddy Stevie. 

A hunt at the famed L'Anguille Lounge Duck club with the guy who taught me plenty- The Waterfowler.

A mixed bag beat down on a cold December afternoon. A few Mallards, a lost goose and a bunch of Superlips...

We are NOT purists.


----------



## Robk (Sep 17, 2010)

wow Andy.  where'd all that grey come from.  Grecian Formula for Men....  and when you're done you can smear a little bit on the cheeks to stop reduce the glare..


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

I earned every one ... 

Just because there is snow on the Mountain top doesn't mean there is no fire in the furnace. 

I will be out there this year just as hard as the young bucks. That you can count on.

My numbers won't be slackin.


----------



## Robk (Sep 17, 2010)

Just poking at you.  The guy I hunt with the most uses a single shot nearly as old as me and he doesn't usually miss when he pulls the trigger.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

No offense taken.

I prefer to think of myself as "experienced" vs "old" ....

I can still carry my own .


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 18, 2010)

Nitro said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I prefer to think of myself as "experienced" vs "old" ....
> 
> I can still carry my own .


 
I like to call you old.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> I like to call you old.



He's still ok to hang out with though...


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 18, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> He's still ok to hang out with though...


 
No doubt!


----------



## good33 (Sep 18, 2010)

this is funny


----------



## Robk (Sep 18, 2010)

my daughters refers to my grey hair as my "whitewalls".  It all comes down to wisdom outweighing exuberance.


----------



## SouthernMP (Sep 18, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> If you can't blow a call you are not a duck hunter, in my opinion.


    LOL if you can't blow a duck call, you are not a duck caller my friend, it doesnt mean that you arent a duck hunter....the 9 yr. old standing in chest deep ice water last year holding a 20 guage, shivering his butt off and making the absolute worst racket I've ever heard on a single reed duck call became more of a duck hunter in 15 minutes than many I know that can stand in my shop and show me there new twist on a feeding chucle, or hale. You were 100% right that everyone has their own opinions, and we're blessed that we live in a country where we can get on here and share em with each other....you shared yours, so I thought I'd do the same. God Bless and good hunting this year guys!!!!                P.S.    Emu I'm diggin that mount


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 18, 2010)

SouthernMP said:


> LOL if you can't blow a duck call, you are not a duck caller my friend....the 9 yr. old standing in chest deep ice water last year holding a 20 guage, shivering his butt off and making the absolute worst racket I've ever heard on a single reed duck call became more of a duck hunter in 15 minutes than many I know that can stand in my shop and show me there new twist on a feeding chucle, or hale.



100% spot on. 



> If you can't blow a call you are not a duck hunter, in my opinion



Alot of the time if you just sit still and dont really call mcuh and let the dekes do the work theyll start fallin out of the sky. Maybe a quack or a short comeback call.

Some people can blow a call and some people cant but if you cant it doesnt mean your no a duck hunter. If only the people that can call were duck hunters we wouldnt have many now would we.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 18, 2010)

i don't know about that.. 3 dz  decoys sitting in the water being silent .


----------



## Bird Slayer (Sep 19, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> i don't know about that.. 3 dz  decoys sitting in the water being silent .



I said maybe a quack or a short comeback call, but i have seen em come in with no calling. And you dont need a million hobo calls to kill ducks.Just messin with ya.

I edited it for you though.


----------



## Bull_Sprig (Sep 19, 2010)

It was sure nice meeting you this morning emusmacker.  Best of luck this season.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 19, 2010)

SouthernMP said:


> LOL if you can't blow a duck call, you are not a duck caller my friend, it doesnt mean that you arent a duck hunter....the 9 yr. old standing in chest deep ice water last year holding a 20 guage, shivering his butt off and making the absolute worst racket I've ever heard on a single reed duck call became more of a duck hunter in 15 minutes than many I know that can stand in my shop and show me there new twist on a feeding chucle, or hale. You were 100% right that everyone has their own opinions, and we're blessed that we live in a country where we can get on here and share em with each other....you shared yours, so I thought I'd do the same. God Bless and good hunting this year guys!!!!                P.S.    Emu I'm diggin that mount



Never killed any ducks with a call. Killed a bunch of ducks with a 870. Calling is overrated, scouting and finding where the birds want to be and decoy placement, proper camo, and blind placement are far more important than being able to blow a contest call style hail call etc.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 19, 2010)

chase870 said:


> Never killed any ducks with a call. Killed a bunch of ducks with a 870. Calling is overrated, scouting and finding where the birds want to be and decoy placement, proper camo, and blind placement are far more important than being able to blow a contest call style hail call etc.



So ends the lesson. Great post.


----------



## good33 (Sep 19, 2010)

so the site is back up now? lol


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Bull Sprig, it was great meeting you too, thanks again for the help.  Maybe we'll meet again on the lake hunting.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep they FINALLY paid the bill over there and got the site back up and going.  Sounds like a bunch of topwaters to me.


----------



## blackduck (Sep 22, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Yep they FINALLY paid the bill over there and got the site back up and going.  Sounds like a bunch of topwaters to me.



What is a "topwater" Emu?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 23, 2010)

The term topwater is a word that one of the mods on gwf used to describe this site. Because according to some over there this site is only for topwaters, you know, "Rookies". and only real duck hunters post over there.  I use the word alot as a mockery. But if you want to know the real meaning just log onto gwf and ask, they'll tell you.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 24, 2010)

Some people make the cut, some don't.  Accept the fact and move on.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2010)

From another thread to this more appropriate one:



emusmacker said:


> I don't dislike GeorgiaWaterfowler, just think that there are some admins over there that like to dish it and can't take it. Yes my kid is entered into the contest, didn't know that really matttered Ken Nugent.  Kinda like you and most other guys over there that love to bash GON yet keep coming back here and posting. By the way why aren't you admin or mod over here?  Say what you want, admin emeritus, ya'll can dish it but can't take it.
> 
> While you're on that subject homie, let me ask you a question, I know you're not going to answer it truthfully cause then your BUDS Bandi, and Happy may get mad but honestly tell me if YOU mr lawyer don't agree that there's a double standard. Since you seem to be so informed about my banning, just answer the question.  You can answer via pm if you'd like, you want get banned and trust me I can take it.
> 
> ...



Every time you post you show the whole world why you got banned.

No, there is no double standard.  All who act like you get treated the same.


----------



## Scott R (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got nothing to add to this thread.  Just had to post something becasue I couldn't figure out how to get to the section to stop email notifications on this thread.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 24, 2010)

My turn...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 24, 2010)

Bird Slayer said:


> I said maybe a quack or a short comeback call, but i have seen em come in with no calling. And you dont need a million hobo calls to kill ducks.Just messin with ya.
> 
> I edited it for you though.




I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE  ..HA HA


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 24, 2010)

Isn't it time that this thread disappeared?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 24, 2010)

Bull_Sprig said:


> I sure would like to see yours and Nitro's kill pics sir.



Here's a few without Shovelers since you enjoyed those so much.

Lots more if needed for the other site.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 27, 2010)

So Mudcat, all who send a pm to an admin gets banned, hmmm   you sure bout that homie?  Surely you wouldn't make a false accusation now would you?


----------

